# Tides and Currents freeware



## anderbra (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've been lurking in the background for awhile and learning how things work in the forums. By the standards I've seen, I'm a novice sailor, happy and proud owner of a Niagara 31. 

In the past five years I've used a tides and currents freeware (wxtide32) on my previous computer. My new laptop (with sickening windows Vista), doesn't run the program. Does anyone know a Free/Shareware for tides that run on Vista?

Does anybody have a good input on the topic? I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

anderbra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've been lurking in the background for awhile and learning how things work in the forums. By the standards I've seen, I'm a novice sailor, happy and proud owner of a Niagara 31.
> 
> ...


You can actually run it by setting the shortcut properties to run : "legacy mode".. and that will get you through the crunch


----------



## anderbra (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you for the reply Jody.
The "legacy mode" you mention, is it a set up in Vista?


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

anderbra said:


> Thank you for the reply Jody.
> The "legacy mode" you mention, is it a set up in Vista?


Yes, after installing it - browse to either the Program shortcut or the actually .exe file - right click and select properties... select Compatibility tab as per screen shot

selecting properties of program









properties window - yellow highlight is what you look at


----------



## anderbra (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank you sooo much. Will try it tomorrow.
good night.


----------



## tweitz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have had the same problem and had been very frustrated, because I had used the program on my prior computer for years and really liked it. I tried the legacy fix and it did not work for me. What would happen every time was that a box popped up labeled "fatal internal error," containing the following information: "Could not open harmonics file: 'harmonics-2004-06-14.tcd'." I then checked and there is a file by that name that was not in the directory for WXTide32, but was in the download directory. When I copied it into the WXTide32 directory, and also did the legacy drill described by artbyjody it finally worked for me.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I had the same problem--but the software WILL run under Vista. It is just the installation process that is broken. Legacy mode isn't needed either.

I don't remember the details but it was something like this: Install the software, then manually move the WXTIDE32 folder into "Program files", and run it from the executable that is there--or a shortcut pointing to that executable.

I'm sure I've got at least part of that mixed up...but will swear to you that's where I have manually moved it, and where I run it from, without using legacy mode, under Vista Ultimate. 

It is only the default location or the installation routine itself that is not suitable for Vista.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi.

Sorry to bump an old thread, but the fix for this issue is to go back into the original WXTide32 ZIP file and grab out the "harmonics-2004-06-14.tcd" file and drop it into the directory where you installed WXTide32.

hellosailor was right. No compatibility or "legacy" mode needed. Once the harmonics file is placed properly, it all works flawlessly.


----------

